# Wenig oder Nix in WAR los?



## Dhoom (26. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Wundere mich jetzt seit einigen Tagen über die wenigen Spieler die man auf den Servern sieht und das seit ein paar Tagen vor 15:00Uhr fast garkeine SZ mehr zustande kommen.

Spiele auf dem Server Bolgasgrad mit der Fraktion Zerstörung. Immer wenn ich auf meinen Server Connecte sehe ich nur Fraktion Ordnung Niedrig/Zerstörung Niedrig. Habe schon versucht auf was stärker bevölkerte Server zu wechseln doch gefunden habe ich nur Niedrige.... Sind die ganzen vollen bzw Hoch bevölkerten nicht mit in der Liste weil sie eh voll sind? Wo spielt ihr und siehts da besser aus?

Muss dazu sagen ich spiele gerade im lvl 15-20 bereich doch wenn ich am Tag (außer durch SZ) mal 2-3 Spieler beim Qsten treffe ist das viel...

Habe hier jetzt schon viel gelesen das Middenland oder wie der Server heißt recht voll für seinen niedrigen Status sein soll und auch die Charaktertransfers dahin gehen sollen? Ist das so? Ist auf dem Server mehr los? bzw lohnt es dort hin zu wechseln?

Wenn das zu viele Fragen nach Meinungen oder Wissen waren, hab noch eine Letzte

Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit mal die Bevölkerung der einzelnen Server in ZAHLEN anzuschauen? Bzw wann sollte man sich den Status anschauen um ein richtigen Eindruck über die Bevölkerung zu bekommen? 17:00 Uhr?

Danke für Eure antworten,
Dhoom


----------



## Peraine1 (26. November 2008)

Gibt zu viele Gebiete und Instanzen für zu wenig Spieler die auf so einem Server sind. Gibt ja 3 Kampagnen wo man leveln kann, dazu noch -faktisch gesehen- unendlich Szenarien die auf gehen können, ein paar Instanzen und die Hauptstadt und halt noch das offene RvR Gebiet. Wenn man die Spieler auf all diese Gebiete verteilt bleiben nicht mehr viel. Haben auf Erengrad ja mit am meisten Spieler aber ich habe trotzdem seit Level 32 keine PQ mehr abgeschlossen weil selten mehr als 2 Leute dort zu sehen waren. Vielleicht bin ich ja mit dem Imperiumskapitel auch einfach im falschen Gebiet, keine Ahnung ob woanders mehr los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enos (26. November 2008)

http://www.waralytics.com/warservers/index


Ob mann sich auf die Zahlen verlassen kann keine Ahnung :-)


----------



## Hugonator (26. November 2008)

also ich hab meinen 32iger und 2x 20iger Chars auf Bolgasgrad aufgeben und bin auch einen volleren Server gewechselt und habe es nicht bereut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoff nur das es irgendwann einen kostenpflichtigen Charaktertransfer gibt


----------



## Dhoom (26. November 2008)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Haben auf Erengrad ja mit am meisten Spieler aber ich habe trotzdem seit Level 32 keine PQ mehr abgeschlossen weil selten mehr als 2 Leute dort zu sehen waren. Vielleicht bin ich ja mit dem Imperiumskapitel auch einfach im falschen Gebiet, keine Ahnung ob woanders mehr los ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Laut:


Enos schrieb:


> http://www.waralytics.com/warservers/index


Ist der am besten Besuchte [DE] Server Erengard mit 16,533 Spielern.
Kann das wer bestätigen das es evtl Lohnt dorthin zu wechseln?
Würde dann meine Bolgasgard Chars auch aufgeben.



Hugonator schrieb:


> also ich hab meinen 32iger und 2x 20iger Chars auf Bolgasgrad aufgeben und bin auch einen volleren Server gewechselt und habe es nicht bereut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo bist du hingegangen?


----------



## Prometx (26. November 2008)

Ich kann wenn man auf Open RvR Server steht,Middenland empfehlen,seid die Charaktertransfers möglich sind is dort immer action,gestern 2 volle Warbands gegen etwa genau so viele Ordler(im t3)
Macht richtig viel Spaß also kommt alle auf Middenland!!


----------



## Evater (26. November 2008)

Also ich spiele auch auf Bolgosgrad.

Über die Situation um 15 Uhr kann ich nichts sagen, aber abends ab 18-23 Uhr konnte ich mich noch nie beschweren. Ich bin mittlerweile im T4 Gebiet und kann da auch PQ machen. Gerade gestern war ich im Open-RVR mit 3 WB Ordnung gegen 2 Zerstörung unterwegs. Am Wochenende ausgiebig Szenarios gemacht.

Also zu den "normalen" Zeiten ist der Server im T4 Gebiet ausreichend bevölkert.


----------



## Boshafter (26. November 2008)

Das in den niederen Tiers auf Bolgasgrad wenig los ist kann ich bestätigen, aber im T4 ist eigentlich immer was los!
Erst geben Abend ist auch im T1 etc wieder was los... ist halt kein server mit lauter roxxorn und Co, sondern eher der etwas gediegenere.

Aber ihr solltet euch wirklich nicht beschweren können das zuw enig los ist, in manchen gut verkauften nicht-WoW Spielen wäre das ein gut bevölkerter Server!


----------



## Helevorn (26. November 2008)

es kommt dabei wirklich erstmal auf den server an, auf dem du bist. für neueinsteiger kann aktuell nur z.b. averland, erengard oder carroburg empfehlen.
diese statistikseite ist natürlich mit vorsicht zu genießen, sollte aber ein ungefähren überlick geben können. sämtliche andere server sind durchweg zu gering bevölkert um akzepable wartezeiten für sz und die möglichkeit zum open rvr zu gewährleisten. da mag jetzt jemand was anderes behaupten, aber dies sind einzefälle und mehr dem zufall zu verdanken, auf lange sicht bieten nur 2-3 server akzeptables rvr.

dazu kommt noch das die masse an leuten bereits im t4 ist, dazu eben zu wenig neue nachkommen und so alles unter t3/t4 schlicht der wüste gobi gleicht.

die niedrig/niedrig anzeige auch zu stoßzeiten wie sonntag abend kommt zum einen daher, das die bevölkerungsgrenzen auf den servern nach dem start angehoben wurden. wo damals noch 500 niedrig galt, gilt nun 800 z.b. zum anderen sind es aktuell zu viele server für zu wenig leute. da hat goa mit sicherheit mit mehr spielern gerechnet. da warhammer für viele nicht das ist, was sie sich vorgestellt haben, haben auf der anderen seite auch viele wieder aufgehört.
ein charfransfer, der natürlich zu begrüßen ist, darf nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen warum dieser überhaupt erst nötig wurde.

ja middenland ist aktuell ein zielserver, ordnung hat sogar einen exp/ruf-bonus. da mußt du dir allerdings bewußt sein das es ein open-rvr server ist. der hühnchen-buff kommt kommt kaum zum tragen, da du selbst mit lvl20 z.b. noch in t1 rvr machen kannst. was stellenweise sehr frusten kann, da es einige gibt die bewußt dort den tag verbringen nur um die lowies zu killen, weil für sie fast keine gefahr besteht.

also um in warhammer was zu erleben kann ich dir nur raten, fang auf einem der 2-3 genannten server an und versuch so schnell wie möglich eine gilde zu finden. und tue dir selbst und dem server einen gefallen und fang NICHT den x-ten destro an, sondern vll mal nen ordungschar (und nein auch da nicht den x-ten bw). du belebst so das rvr, hast minimale sz wartezeiten und verkürzt auch so die destro wartezeiten auf der anderen seite.


----------



## Mikehoof (26. November 2008)

Allgemein kann man sagen das ab 1800 auf Bolgasgrad in jedem Tier Gebiet genügend los ist. Habe gestern erst gespielt und es gab im T3 und T4 reichlich Open RvR und die Szenarien gingen auch recht fix auf obwohl ja die Tagesaufgabe anders lautete :-)

Ich behaupte das auf keinem Server um 1500 richtig die Post abgeht geschweige denn davor.

Nebenbei ist abends die Auslastung immer auf Mittel/Mittel gewesen , habe allerdings seit 3-4 Tagen nicht mehr nachgesehen.


----------



## Mindphreaker (26. November 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ich behaupte das auf keinem Server um 1500 richtig die Post abgeht geschweige denn davor.



Also ich bin auf Averland und da trifft deine Aussage nicht zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (26. November 2008)

Also auf Averland gehen um 11 Uhr die Szenarien im Schnitt alle 2-3 Minuten auf und es finden Schlachten 40 gegen 40 statt. Man findet viele gut besuchte öffentliche Quests und die Leute klauen sich die Mobs beim Questen. Das klingt ja wirklich nach dem Schlaraffenland Sever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleef (26. November 2008)

ich spiel auf Middenland und weis auch nicht wie ich die 15 kills fürs event schafen soll hab gestern nur 3 im offenen pvp gesehn 2 warn tötlich und den andern hab ich killen können

mfg Grimgo Schwarzork Lv 19


----------



## Ascían (26. November 2008)

Kleef schrieb:


> ich spiel auf Middenland und weis auch nicht wie ich die 15 kills fürs event schafen soll hab gestern nur 3 im offenen pvp gesehn 2 warn tötlich und den andern hab ich killen können
> 
> mfg Grimgo Schwarzork Lv 19



Such dir eine RvR-Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meint einen solchen Thread in letzter Zeit circa 20 Mal gesehen zu haben, vorsichtshalber wird mal reported.


----------



## gw1200 (26. November 2008)

15.00 innerhalb der Woche ist auch eine sehr ungünstige Zeit da ja inzwischen ein Großteil der Spieler in einem Alter ist, wo man seine Brötchen selbst verdient und auch noch Familie dran hängt.
Zeiten zwischen 18.00 und 22.00 Uhr sind da wohl aussagefähiger.


----------



## Mikehoof (26. November 2008)

gw1200 schrieb:


> 15.00 innerhalb der Woche ist auch eine sehr ungünstige Zeit da ja inzwischen ein Großteil der Spieler in einem Alter ist, wo man seine Brötchen selbst verdient und auch noch Familie dran hängt.
> Zeiten zwischen 18.00 und 22.00 Uhr sind da wohl aussagefähiger.



So sehe ich es auch denn in unserer Gilde ist es ähnlich dort nimmt die Aktivität auch erst ab 1800 merkbar zu.


----------



## Cab94 (26. November 2008)

ich kan dir zwar nur open rvr server empfehlen, ich habe nähmlich von dem toten Stirland auf das hoch bevölkerte Middenland transferiert.

middenland kan ich dir alos absolut empfehlen und ich habe auch einen twink auf Averland der ist noch besser!


----------



## Niburu (26. November 2008)

Hab auf Bolgasgrad ein Char im T1 und im T4 und in beiden ist immer was los. Hmm im T1 gingen sogar um 8 Szenarien auf. Achja wenn du Zerstörung bist Levle mal Brav weiter eure Seite braucht bei uns Unterstüzung :-D


----------



## Spittykovski (26. November 2008)

Ja Bolgasgard war zu Beginn wie viele andere Serer richtig gut besucht. Hab deswegen dort auch meinen Char liegen. Nur leider sind grad auf Zerstörungseite viele Spieler und eine Topgilde zum release zu WotlK gewechselt. Naja schade halt, auf dem Server ist nicht mehr viel los, habs deswegen auch aufgegeben.


----------



## schwuppdiewupp (26. November 2008)

Verstehe gar nicht, dass manche hier schreiben, dort wäre immer was los. Also ich hab auch 3 chars auf Bolgasgrad auf Zerstörungsseite (T1, T3, T4). Für das das dies einer der OB-server war und eigentlich alles gut anfing, ist nunmehr wirklich nur noch zwischen 17-22 Uhr was los, was richtig genial ist, wenn man 4-mal die woche Fußballtraining hat und gegen 21:30 heim kommt. Dazu kommt noch dass ich im Wechsel eine Woche früh und eine Woche Spätschicht habe und bei Spätschicht erst gegen 22:30 nach Hause komme. Ich denke ich werde auch wechseln, denn für mich ist es zur Zeit schon fast ein Single-Player-Game auf Bolgasgrad geworden. Allerdings hält mich mein lvl36 Zelot doch noch an diesem server, wenn ich drann denke, was da schon an zeit investiert wurde.
Ist wirklich ne verzwickte Situation im Moment.
Mfg.


----------



## kekei (26. November 2008)

Gestern von 14.00h-23.00h (mit der 'Update' Pause zwischendurch) ging auf Erengrad im T4 sowas von die Post ab^^
Natürlich war die Live-Event Aufgabe dafür ausschlaggebend, aber sowas habe ich lange nicht gesehen!
Waren bestimmt 120 vs. 120 (War wirklich extrem ausgeglichen) die in der Drachenwacht aktiv umherkillten :3
Gab sogar einen Goldenen(Großen) Beute für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn das nun ähnlich bleibt, bzw. durch die geplanten Änderungen noch besser wird....einfach nur Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Soviel zum Thema nix los...


----------



## Eceleus (26. November 2008)

Gratulation zum Eröffnen des 500ten Threads zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Katalmacht (26. November 2008)

Klartext!! 

Es gibt nur 6 Server wo was los ist das währen Erengrad,Caroburg,Averland,Midenland,Drakenwald,Hergig . Die 3 letzeren kann ich nicht genau sagen da dorthin nun die Chartransfers sind Middenland spiel ich aber selber und das ist gut besucht.

Trozdem ist es so das die WAR Welt irgendwie viel zu gr0ß ist für die Spielerzahlen auf den Server dazu kommt das die PVE Gebiete allesamt naja... nicht so toll sind und die meisten Spieler sich nur in SZs aufhalten oder mit 40 auch ein paar in RVR Gebieten von daher ensteht bei diesem Spiel irgendwie immer das Gefühl das es keine echte Online Welt ist...zumindestbei mir des öfteren.

Aber um beim Thema Server zu bleiben alle anderen ausser die oben 6 genannten sind zu leeer und da brauchent sich keiner was vor machen also fang auf einen der Server neu an gut ist ! Es sind einfach vielezuviezuviezuviele Server offen.


----------



## Wardwick (26. November 2008)

Also ich spiele auf Averland und der Server ist genau richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (26. November 2008)

Auf Helmgart brennt eigentlich jeden Tag woanders das Schlachtfeld, vll ist in den Gebieten unter T4 weniger los, aber das T4 bietet mehr PvP als man vertragen kann ^^

@Katalmacht, ja klar, und auf Helmgart, einem der vollsten Server (was man auch sehr deutlich merkt) sitzen wir wohl alle Däumchen drehend in der Ecke und trinken unseren Tee oder?


----------



## HosenMatzz (26. November 2008)

also ich bin von middenland grad off weil ich in praag standbild bei insgesamt sicher 150 akteuren oder mehr hatte.
übelst.
nur schade, dass es dann unspielbar ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doggystyle (26. November 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Klartext!!
> 
> Es gibt nur 6 Server wo was los ist das währen Erengrad,Caroburg,Averland,Midenland,Drakenwald,Hergig . Die 3 letzeren kann ich nicht genau sagen da dorthin nun die Chartransfers sind Middenland spiel ich aber selber und das ist gut besucht.
> 
> ...



was erzählst du da fürn quatsch? was ist z.b. mit Helmgart? Bolgasgrad? Auch auf Huss ist eine Ecke mehr los als z.B. auf Hergig!


----------



## Katalmacht (26. November 2008)

doggystyle schrieb:


> was erzählst du da fürn quatsch? was ist z.b. mit Helmgart? Bolgasgrad? Auch auf Huss ist eine Ecke mehr los als z.B. auf Hergig!



Kein quatsch nur die Tatsache, mag schon sein das abundan mal was los ist aber in Summe viel zu wenig. Die zukunft liegt bei den von mir genannten Servern und das ist kein quatsch.


----------



## doggystyle (26. November 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Kein quatsch nur die Tatsache, mag schon sein das abundan mal was los ist aber in Summe viel zu wenig. Die zukunft liegt bei den von mir genannten Servern und das ist kein quatsch.



Du lässt in deiner Aufzählung stärker bevölkerte Server aus und nimmst das Sorgenkind Hergig mit rein. Und bist davon scheinbar vollkommen überzeugt. 

Naja ihr Ordler seid ja öfter mal ein bisschen verwirrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (26. November 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Kein quatsch nur die Tatsache, mag schon sein das abundan mal was los ist aber in Summe viel zu wenig. Die zukunft liegt bei den von mir genannten Servern und das ist kein quatsch.


Deffiniere "*ab und an*", und dann kann ich dir sagen ob es stimmt


----------



## Topran (26. November 2008)

Huhu zusammen!
Also ich spiele (auch) auf Bolgasgrad und kann mich eigentlich net beschweren.... Hab jeden Tag mindestens einmal die Chance, an 'nem Keepbattle teilzunehmen (bin im T3 Destro) und wenn ich mal in die Verlegenheit komme, mich an 'nem Sc anzumelden bin ich auch meist fix drin. Sicherlich könnte mehr gehen aber leer oder gar tot ist Bolga sicher nicht.
Gruss,
Topran
P.S.: Arbeite im Schichtdienst, bin daher immer zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten on. Also rede ich net nur von der Primetime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2008)

Na gestern war aber auf Erengrad verdammt viel los im RvR...


----------



## Acaer (26. November 2008)

@HGVermillion helmgart stirbt und wir sind mitten drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theralk (26. November 2008)

Kleef schrieb:


> ich spiel auf Middenland und weis auch nicht wie ich die 15 kills fürs event schafen soll hab gestern nur 3 im offenen pvp gesehn 2 warn tötlich und den andern hab ich killen können
> 
> mfg Grimgo Schwarzork Lv 19




kann ich nicht bestätigen, dass es auf Middenland es schwer ist 15 Leute fürs Event zu töten. Hab gestern auf Middenland gewechselt. Um ca. 18 Uhr im T2-Open-RvR hatte ich nach na Stunde die Quest abgeschlossen.


----------



## Streuneralex (26. November 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> Ich kann wenn man auf Open RvR Server steht,Middenland empfehlen,seid die Charaktertransfers möglich sind is dort immer action,gestern 2 volle Warbands gegen etwa genau so viele Ordler(im t3)
> Macht richtig viel Spaß also kommt alle auf Middenland!!




Hatten wir gestern auf Averland auch. 
Dürfte gestern auf einigen Servern so gewesen sein. War ja auch die Live-Event-Aufgabe, 15 Spieler im offenen RvR zu töten. 

Aber auf Averland ist auch sonst immer viel los.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse


----------



## Rorret (26. November 2008)

Topran schrieb:


> Sicherlich könnte mehr gehen aber leer oder gar tot ist Bolga sicher nicht.



tja, aber ich behaupte einfach mal das er kurz vor todeskampf ist! war auch auf bolgas und kann dem TE nur beipflichten! t1-t3 gehen die scenarien nur zur primetime einigermaßen regelmäßig auf! und das heisst dann so ca. alle 5-10 minuten! zur mittagszeit zb dauerts dann teilweise bis zu 30 minuten!

deswegen hab ich vor 2 wochen nen neustart auf destro/carroburg gewagt, wo es im t1 gebiet zu fast allen zeiten im t1 recht flott lief(max.5 minuten!), jedoch im t2 zur nicht-prime-time auch längere wartezeiten vorhanden sind! hatte heute in der zeit von 12-16 uhr wartezeiten von bis zu 20minuten für nen scenario! open RVR ging garnix! stand immer alleine vor den burgen/lagern herum und hab noch nicht einmal einen einzigen ordnungsspieler gesehen, obwohl eigentlich alle relevanten punkte in den einzelnen gebieten in destrohand waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (26. November 2008)

Ich mein das Ernst und das ist auch so die 3 Erstgenannten sind die vollsten aktivsten Server die anderen 3 sind die wo man Servertransfers hinmachen kann deshlab alle 6 die Zukunft alle anderen sind zu wenig aktiv und werden immer leerer.


----------



## Prometx (26. November 2008)

Wartet doch mal bis die meisten im T4 sind denn dann wir um einiges mehr open RvR gehen,auch Scenarien werden dann weniger gut besucht sein,es dauert halt noch einbisschen,in 2-3 wochen gehts richtig ab im T4!


----------



## jdf (26. November 2008)

Bolgasgrad liegt IMHO in den letzten Zuckungen, zumindest was die nicht-T4-Gebiete angeht.
Ich habe mir erlaubt am gesamten letzten WE (Fr. - So.) zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten mit der Ingame-Spielersuche (sehr verlässlich, wenn man mal gelernt hat damit umzugehen) etwas nachzuforschen.

Highlight war am Sa. Abend um 21:00; die Auszählung aller Level 40 Chars (war problemlos möglich, da alleine die Einschränkung auf Karrieren pro Karriere weniger als 20 Chars lieferte) ergab exakt *74* Charaktere auf Level 40 (Ordnung) . Wohlgemerkt SERVERWEIT, ohne Einschränkung auf einzelne Zonen. Nehmen wir für die Zerstörung mal dieselbe Größenordnung an, so komme wir auf rund 150 Leute mit Level 40 - am Samstag(!) Abend(!). Freitag und Sonntag war weit weniger los; Alltime-Low war Freitag gegen 18:00 - da waren insgesamt exakt 42 40er online; im Imperium-T2 waren insgesamt 35 Leute anwesend (ohne Leveleinschränkung), im T3 sage und schreibe 24 (ebenfalls ohne Leveleinschränkungen, beide Suchen mit Zonenangabe). 

Wer's nicht glauben mag: das Gesellschaftsfenster ingame ist kinderleicht zu bedienen; wenn eine Suche zuviele Treffer liefert (IMHO mehr als 50) gibt's ne Nachricht im Chatfenster, so dass ihr weiter eingrenzen könnt (z.B. wie von mir getan Auszählung nach einzelnen Klassen/LEvelbereichen/Zonen).
Wer hier auch nur 15 Minuten zur "Primetime" investiert kann zu keinem anderen Schluss kommen, als dass Bolgasgrad aktuell (mag sich ja mal wieder ändern...) ziemlich....leer ist.

Ich habe 3 Chars auf dem Server, in die ich (zu)viel Zeit investiert habe - definitiv zuviel, um irgendwo anders nochmal bei null anzufangen.

Abo ist auf hold; wenn bis zum Ablauf keine Transfers weg vol Bolga kommen, bin ich weg, ebenso wie der Großteil meiner Gilde (aktuell immerhin auch 46 Chars; gemessen an den Zahlen oben ist das ja schon ein echtes Pfund).

Das Problem wird sich für Mythic mittelfristig von alleine lösen; wer mal 2-3 Abende im Spiel verbracht hat, ohne signifikante Aktivitäten anderer Spieler wahrzunehmen, zockt halt ganz schnell was anderes - die leeren Server werden leerer, irgendwann kann man die Teile dann abknipsen.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: WAR auf vollen Servern -> tolles Spiel, keine Frage.
Aktuelle Situation so wie ich (und ggf. eine Menge anderer Spieler) sie erfahren ist halt leider sehr, sehr öde.


----------



## seppix@seppix (26. November 2008)

Was soll das klar ist Helmgart einer der der vollsten server und Hergig ??? wohl eher nicht


----------



## Sangeet (26. November 2008)

jdf schrieb:


> Bolgasgrad liegt IMHO in den letzten Zuckungen, zumindest was die nicht-T4-Gebiete angeht.
> Ich habe mir erlaubt am gesamten letzten WE (Fr. - So.) zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten mit der Ingame-Spielersuche (sehr verlässlich, wenn man mal gelernt hat damit umzugehen) etwas nachzuforschen.
> 
> Highlight war am Sa. Abend um 21:00; die Auszählung aller Level 40 Chars (war problemlos möglich, da alleine die Einschränkung auf Karrieren pro Karriere weniger als 20 Chars lieferte) ergab exakt *74* Charaktere auf Level 40 (Ordnung) . Wohlgemerkt SERVERWEIT, ohne Einschränkung auf einzelne Zonen. Nehmen wir für die Zerstörung mal dieselbe Größenordnung an, so komme wir auf rund 150 Leute mit Level 40 - am Samstag(!) Abend(!). Freitag und Sonntag war weit weniger los; Alltime-Low war Freitag gegen 18:00 - da waren insgesamt exakt 42 40er online; im Imperium-T2 waren insgesamt 35 Leute anwesend (ohne Leveleinschränkung), im T3 sage und schreibe 24 (ebenfalls ohne Leveleinschränkungen, beide Suchen mit Zonenangabe).
> ...



Ich habe diese Erfahrung leider auch gemacht, 74 Spieler an einem Samstag Abend ! ist einfach zu wenig Insgesamt , 300-400 pro fraktion wären einfach sinnvoll um wirklich konstant RVR zu spielen und auch mal andere Gegner zu  bekommen, bei Bolgasgrad kenne ich die meisten Gegner schon nach dem ersten RVR szenario am Abend. (Ally´s irgendwann auch, letzen Samstag waren wir 10 die RVR gemacht haben in der selben PVE gruppe), Bolgasgrad könnte ruhig gemergt werden mit einem grösseren Server !!!! Es kann durchaus Sein das einige Spieler in ein Paar Monaten zurückkommen wenn sie Feststellen das WoW der selbe "Grind" ist und etwas aufregenederes Brauchen, aber ich würde nicht so gerne ein Paar monate auf nem Leeren Server verschimmeln. 

Bolgasgrad braucht eine Migration, oder man hätte uns einen Transfer verpassen können, das 2 Server nach Middelland gehen ist zwar schön, aber es hätte auch einer zu uns kommen können, dann hätte es insgesamt vllt besser gepasst. Naja ich gehe davon aus das Goa schon mal ein Meeting darüber gemacht hat was wohin migriert wird und das da sicherlich auch "Kapazitätsüberlegungen" mit eingeflossen sind.

Auf einem Server der Laggt weil zu voll, das will ja auch keiner, ich bin also gespannt von den Berichten wie es in Middelland aussieht und was für optionen man Bolgasgrad anbieten wird. Meiner Ansicht nach werden da immer mehr Stimmen kommen die die Situation genauso beschreiben wie sie auch ist.

Mein Bruder hat auf Zerstörungsseite auch schon einmal neu Angefangen weil der Server zu leer war, das wäre mit meinem Char den ich immerhin schon 6 Tage meines Lebens gespielt habe schon sehr ärgerlich wenn die darin investierte Zeit futsch wäre, am intressantesten ist PVP doch erst mit allen Optionen und Taktischen möglichkeiten die man dadurch bekommt.


----------



## Slam (26. November 2008)

Jo nix los in War, wie war das noch...... "War is coming", Wow stinkt ab^^.

Ich lach mich schlapp über die War Community^^

Grüsse


----------



## Rorret (26. November 2008)

Slam schrieb:


> Jo nix los in War, wie war das noch...... "War is coming", Wow stinkt ab^^.
> 
> Ich lach mich schlapp über die War Community^^
> 
> Grüsse



und ich lach mich schlapp über leute, die nach den paar tagen wotlk immer noch nicht gemerkt haben, was für ne abzocke/verarsche wow ist! "grind as grind can"......derselbe scheiss immer und immer wieder bis zum erbrechen! wie hohl muß man in der birne sein, das auch noch gut zu finden nach 4 jahren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jdf (26. November 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> und ich lach mich schlapp über leute, die nach den paar tagen wotlk immer noch nicht gemerkt haben, was für ne abzocke/verarsche wow ist! "grind as grind can"......derselbe scheiss immer und immer wieder bis zum erbrechen! wie hohl muß man in der birne sein, das auch noch gut zu finden nach 4 jahren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das unterschreibe ich zwar voll und ganz; 100%ige Zustimmung soweit es WoW betrifft. 
Allerdings: man betrachte die real existierenden Möglichkeiten, die es derzeit in WAR gibt (Locking-Bug im T4, Zonenabstürze im T4, faktisch stark unterrepräsentiertes Open-RvR, die ewig gleichen Szenarien, die ewig gleichen Burgen, die ewig gleichen PQs..., nehme die in diesem Thread beschriebene Situation auf vielen Servern hinzu (Stichwort 'virtuelle Steppenhexen', die durch die Zonen wehen), rühre das Ganze dreimal kräftig um und probiere - hoppla, riecht und schmeckt schon sehr nach Wiederholung, Langeweile, Wiederholung Langeweile? Wohlgemerkt: nach 8-9 Wochen *hust, nicht nach immerhin 4 Jahren?
Wie viele Nordenwacht, Tempel, Tor & Schlangepassage-Szenarien sind eigentlich nötig, um den Tatbestand des "immer derselbe sch**ss" zu erfüllen?
Ich bin wahrlich kein Freund mehr von Blizzard und WoW - als WAR Spieler sitzt man aber derzeit durchaus in einem Glashaus, welches das Werfen allzu großer Steine zuverlässig verhindert....


----------



## Boshafter (26. November 2008)

jdf schrieb:


> ...
> Highlight war am Sa. Abend um 21:00; die Auszählung aller Level 40 Chars (war problemlos möglich, da alleine die Einschränkung auf Karrieren pro Karriere weniger als 20 Chars lieferte) ergab exakt *74* Charaktere auf Level 40 (Ordnung) . Wohlgemerkt SERVERWEIT, ohne Einschränkung auf einzelne Zonen. Nehmen wir für die Zerstörung mal dieselbe Größenordnung an, so komme wir auf rund 150 Leute mit Level 40 - am Samstag(!) Abend(!). Freitag und Sonntag war weit weniger los; Alltime-Low war Freitag gegen 18:00 - da waren insgesamt exakt 42 40er online; im Imperium-T2 waren insgesamt 35 Leute anwesend (ohne Leveleinschränkung), im T3 sage und schreibe 24 (ebenfalls ohne Leveleinschränkungen, beide Suchen mit Zonenangabe).
> ...




Die Aussage stimmt definitiv nicht!
1. Wenn jemand auf Anonym ist, was relativ viele sind, werden die SPieler nicht angezeit! Von daher KANN deine Zahl nicht stimmen.
2. Waren zu dem Zeitpunkt mehrere Warbands im RvR unterwegs und da komsmt du mit 150 leuten nicht hin die online waren im 40er bereich!

Trotzdem hätte ich auch nichts dagegen wenn mehr los wäre, auch wenn ich im moment kein Problem mit der vermeidlich geringen aktivität habe!


----------



## Der ProGamer (26. November 2008)

Also middenland kann ich nur empfehlen da der server gut voll is und auch viel schlacht geht

außerdem is der skill auf seiten der ordnung sehr hoch da wir zahlenmäßig unterlegen sind und trotzdem kommen die destros nich vorran

außerdem kriegt ihr 20% mehr ruf ect

und ihr könnt von meinem hohen skill profitieren es geht echt gut dmg ab hier


----------



## latosa (26. November 2008)

hergig ist auch immer was los seid 3tagen wollte früher auch server wechseln jetzt bin froh das ich es nicht gemacht habe


----------



## Ebon (27. November 2008)

latosa schrieb:


> hergig ist auch immer was los seid 3tagen wollte früher auch server wechseln jetzt bin froh das ich es nicht gemacht habe



Aber net in den t1-t2 zonen, da wart ich schon seit Tagen vergeblich aufn Reikland SZ -,-

Auf Bolgasgrad ist eigentlich irgendwo immer was. Heut nen kleinen Keep lauf mit anschließender Feldschlacht... allerdings hat sich nach 10min die Zerstörung aufgelöst. Lieber NPC kloppen gehen -,-


----------



## m0wl (27. November 2008)

Bolgasgrad ist tot, weil im T4 nichts los ist(->war, kA wie es jetzte ist, bin dort vor ca. 3 Wochen abgehaun)..., bzw. man immer nur die gleichen 10 Leute antrifft....viele Leute von dort ( so wie auch ich ) haben ihren Char verlassen und sind auf Erengrad, Carroburg oder Helmgart gegangen, dann wenn kostenpflichtige Transfers kommen, ihre Chars auf besser bevölkerte Server zu schieben....ich für mein Fall kann Erengrad empfehlen, dort ist immer was los, zumindest T1-T3, soviel kann ich sagen.... Man findet dort immer Leute für PQ's und RVR geht auch immer was ab!...
Also, die anderen weniger bevölkerten Server werden bald aussterben...ich verstehe nicht warum die nicht reagieren und einige Server komplett dicht machen, damit die Spielerdichte ansteigt...
Dass sich kein BG,SZ - wie ihrs auch immer nennt öffnet - ist erst seit diesem einen Update, wo sie meinten, dass sich häufig gespielte Szenarien nun nichtmehr so oft öffnen lassen, damit auch weniger beliebte Szenarien gespielt werden...viele Melden sich zb. im T2 nur für Mourkain Tempel und evtl. Steintrollkreuzung, aber keiner für Phönixtor an...dadurch sind die beiden stark gefragt und öffnen sich immer seltener..aus meiner Sicht ein total bescheuertes System...man merkts sehr sehr gut im T3, dass sich dort auf einmal alles andere als Tor Anroc öffnet...
Achja und Reikland Fabrik ist sowieso mal ein Wunder, wenns sich öffnet...^^ 

amen.


----------



## Niburu (27. November 2008)

Vor 3 Wochen sagst du ? Warst du Ordnung oder Zerstörung ? Also ich kann mich noch erinnern das eine zeitlang mal sowas von Tote Hose war. Aber seit ungefähr 2 Wochen sind wohl einige Zerstörungsspieler 40 geworden und nun geht gut was ab im RvR. So von 15-23 Uhr werden im T4 mal mehr mal weniger spannende Schlachten geschlagen :-)


----------



## Sangeet (27. November 2008)

Warhammer issn geiles spiel und nur weil man Server Zusammenlegung will weil mal zuviele aufgebaut wurden durch den "Starthype" isses immer noch ein sehr erfolgreiches spiel, es werden imho auch einige zurückkommen und Warhammer weiterspielen wenn der WoW hype erstmal wieder abegflacht ist. (2,3 monate - dann sind viele wieder bei "Waaaghhh".) Mythic hat mit DAOC ja auch für mehrere Jahre ein intressantes Spiel vergnügen gezaubert, das wird schon.

Mein Bisheriger Eindruck ist auf jedenfall das auf die Spieler eingegangen wird, d.h. wenn es gute vorschläge gab sind die recht fix umgesetzt worden von den Dev´s, das hinterlässt den Eindruck von einem Sehr guten Kundensupport. Genauso wie auch hier auf Serverzusammenlegungsvorschläge /Transfers meiner meinung nach schnell reagiert wird. Bisher gibt Warhammer ein gutes Bild ab.

Habt vertrauen.


----------



## jdf (27. November 2008)

Boshafter schrieb:


> Die Aussage stimmt definitiv nicht!
> 1. Wenn jemand auf Anonym ist, was relativ viele sind, werden die SPieler nicht angezeit! Von daher KANN deine Zahl nicht stimmen.
> 2. Waren zu dem Zeitpunkt mehrere Warbands im RvR unterwegs und da komsmt du mit 150 leuten nicht hin die online waren im 40er bereich!
> 
> Trotzdem hätte ich auch nichts dagegen wenn mehr los wäre, auch wenn ich im moment kein Problem mit der vermeidlich geringen aktivität habe!




Ich will jetzt eigentlich nicht unbedingt drauf rumreiten; die Grundaussage Bolgasgrad=wenig los wurde ja bereits mehrfach in diesem Thread bestätigt.
Aber trotzdem: unabhängig von jeder Auszählung, ob sie nun bis auf die zweite Nachkommastelle stimmt oder einen Trend veranschaulichen soll ist es äußerst bedenklich, wenn ich z.B. im T2/T3 zur Primetime gerade mal 2 offene Gruppen mit jew. 5-10 Minuten Entfernung angelistet bekomme (Gruppen die PvE betrieben wohlgemerkt, nix WB auf RvR) und buchstäblich stundenlang rumeiern kann, ohne einen anderen Spieler auch nur zu *sehen*. Klar ist es toll, wenn dann mal 'ne Warband durchzieht und die Keeps einnimmt; "WAR is everywhere" geht aber ganz einfach anders. Geht halt mal auf Carroburg oder Erengrad - das sind mittlerweile WELTEN im Spielgefühl. Das war mal anders und genau das ist traurig bzw. bedenklich.


----------



## Mikehoof (27. November 2008)

Ich spiele ja auf Bolgasgrad Ordnung und habe diesen Thread als Anlaß genommen mal einen Zerstörungchar anzuspielen.
Als Server habe ich Carroburg gewählt weil das ja einer der vollsten "Normalen" Server ist/sein soll.
Ich mache es kurz....Es ist zumindest im T1 sicher viel mehr los als auf Bolgasgrad, zumindest das kann ich erstmal bestätigen. Mal schauen wie es in den anderen Tiers wird denn ich werde halt dort meinen Nebenchar spielen anstatt auf Bolgasgrad 5 oder 6 :-)

P.S. Es hat was angenehmes seiner Hexenkriegerin beim laufen zuzuschauen.


Ach vielleicht sind Dunkelelfen auch nur besonders beliebt und deshalb war es da so voll?


----------



## Evereve (27. November 2008)

Ob ein Server gut bevölkert ist oder nicht, merkt man nach einiger Zeit spielen ganz von selbst, ohne sich das von anderen bestätigen oder dementieren lassen zu müssen. 

Ich hab auch unwissend auf einem recht einsamen Server angefangen und selbst im Startgebiet kaum jmd getroffen, SZs gingen ewig nicht auf. 
Auf lvl 15 wurds mir dann zu langweilig und ich hab auf einem anderen neu angefangen. Und schon ging der Punk ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Notfall einfach noch mal wo anders neu anfangen wenn der Char noch nicht so hoch ist.


----------



## myadictivo (27. November 2008)

naja die auslastung schwankt doch schon sehr. averland bin ich jetzt von t1-t3 unterwegs mit twinks und main und da ist schon zu sehen, dass gruppenspiel zäher wird. t1 ist noch geflutet, t2 dünnt sich aus, t3 mach ich z.Z. alleine einflussfarmerei. szenarien eigentlich das gleiche bild. mitunter hats schon lange wartezeiten im t3 bereich. und ich spreche jetzt von der prime time ~18-23 uhr.. vorher ist der server auch ein friedhof vor sonnenaufgang.

ich finds aber okay. zustände wie bei dem kennt ihr alle spiel brauche ich echt nicht. wehe wenn da nachts um 4:30 der server ausfällt, dann hats hier gleich nen topic mit 45 seiten "server down ?!"


----------



## Evereve (27. November 2008)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ich finds aber okay. zustände wie bei dem kennt ihr alle spiel brauche ich echt nicht. wehe wenn da nachts um 4:30 der server ausfällt, dann hats hier gleich nen topic mit 45 seiten "server down ?!"




Ganz genauso sehe ich das auch. Die schönste Zeit im "kennt jeder" hatte ich zu Beginn, als das game noch nicht so überflutet und die community noch iO war. 
Oft ist es für ein Spiel überhauptnicht gut wenn die community zu groß und die Server zu voll werden. Da wart ich lieber ne Zeit länger auf ein SZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imzane (27. November 2008)

Auf Carroburg ist genug los. Das Spiel lebt von einer großen Anzahl von Spielern, dies ist teilweise nicht gegeben da zwar genug Leute WAR spielen, diese aber auf zu viele Server verteilt sind. In nächster Zeit wird Mythic Serverzusammenlegungen vornehmen. Ab dann wirds mit WAR bergauf gehen. 

Mehr los = mehr Spaß im OpenRvR = mehr gutes Feedback = mehr Spieler = beginn wieder neue Server aufzusetzen. Mythic hätte nicht mit so vielen Server starten sollen, dann würde es WAR besser gehen als jetzt. Populationstechnisch.


----------



## DeeeRoy (27. November 2008)

Imzane schrieb:


> Mythic hätte nicht mit so vielen Server starten sollen, dann würde es WAR besser gehen als jetzt. Populationstechnisch.



Die hätten die Server nicht klonen dürfen. Es war am Anfang genau die richtige Anzahl an Server da, bis die Warteschleife immer länger wurde. 
Dann klonten Sie die Server und erhöhten danach das Maximum der Server Kapazität.


----------



## Tannenbernie (27. November 2008)

Definitiv zu wenig los - und das wird noch schwerwiegende negative Auswirkungen haben.

Montags treffe ich mich immer mit nem Kumpel, um zusammen unsere Ordnungs-Chars auf Hergig zu zocken. Sind nun in nen lvl-Bereich, wo wir uns nur T2 queuen können. Montag Abend, Prime Time 18:00 - 21:00, kein einziger BG geht auf, das kann einfach nicht sein. WAR lebt von PvP, speziell den BGs, da RVR in den unteren Tiers eh praktisch nicht existiert, da kann es nicht sein das zur PrimeTime kein einziger BG aufgeht. T1 BGs hat man natürlich immer auf allen Servern, denn jeder schaut sich mal alle Klassen bis 11 an - aber in T2 trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Wer da nicht beim ersten Rush dabei war und nun im T4 ist, kann nicht mitspielen und das geht einfach nicht.

Ihr müsst euch mal die Konsequenzen ausmalen....potentielle neue Spieler kommen zu WAR, spielen ihren Char ins T2 (was so 2-3 Spieltage dauert) und dann in T2 kommen die nicht mehr in Szenarien. Die hören auf zu spielen und suchen sich was anderes, garantiert. Man kann von niemandem erwarten, das er erst 30 lvl mit dem schrecklichen WAR-PVE grinded, bis er am eigentlichen Content des Spiels teilnehmen kann. Wir reden hier immerhin über Hergig, einen der bestbevölkerten Server überhaupt. Wie sieht das da erst auf anderen Servern aus?

Also es wird immer Spieler geben, die WAR verlassen und das Spiel kann nur überleben wenn neue dazukommen. Solange BGs aber nur zur PrimeTime stattfinden und dann auch nur im T1 und T4 hat WAR keine Zukunft da neue Spieler einfach nicht in das Spiel reinkommen können. Ein Spiel, dessen Content erst im Endlvl beginnt (wie WoW) kann sehr gut funktionieren, wenn es ein gutes PvE hat, welches Spass macht durchspielen. Wenn das Spiel aber nur um PvP geht, muss auch Pvp 1-40 stattfinden und nicht nur 1-10 und 30-40.

Da muss baldigst eine Änderung her - da Mystic die Server schon mit den bestehenden Populationen nicht im Griff hat, was Abstürze angeht, kann es keine Lösung sein noch mehr Spieler auf wenige Server zu schieben. Stattdessen ist ein Clustern von Servern zu Battlegroups unabdingbar als einzige Lösung, da wird in die Zukunft gedacht kein Weg dran vorbeiführen.


----------



## Imzane (27. November 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Die hätten die Server nicht klonen dürfen. Es war am Anfang genau die richtige Anzahl an Server da, bis die Warteschleife immer länger wurde.
> Dann klonten Sie die Server und erhöhten danach das Maximum der Server Kapazität.



Stimmt, meine Formulierung war nicht ganz richtig. Die Server waren zu Launch voll, da viele Spieler von WoW nur etwas Neues zum ausprobieren haben wollten, bis Lich King kam. Die WoW Spieler gingen mit WotLK wieder und zurückblieben halb(leere)volle Server.


----------



## Niko78 (27. November 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> und ich lach mich schlapp über leute, die nach den paar tagen wotlk immer noch nicht gemerkt haben, was für ne abzocke/verarsche wow ist! "grind as grind can"......derselbe scheiss immer und immer wieder bis zum erbrechen! wie hohl muß man in der birne sein, das auch noch gut zu finden nach 4 jahren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na hohl ist man in der Birne sicher nicht, weil du machst schlussendlich ja auf Dauer auch immer den gleichen Scheiss bis zum Erbrechen. Abend für Abend was erobern, verteidigen und am nächsten Tag = Wiederholung angesagt. ^^


----------



## Dencarion (27. November 2008)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> ........ Wer da nicht beim ersten Rush dabei war und nun im T4 ist, kann nicht mitspielen und das geht einfach nicht.
> 
> Ihr müsst euch mal die Konsequenzen ausmalen....potentielle neue Spieler kommen zu WAR, spielen ihren Char ins T2 (was so 2-3 Spieltage dauert) und dann in T2 kommen die nicht mehr in Szenarien. Die hören auf zu spielen und suchen sich was anderes, garantiert. Man kann von niemandem erwarten, das er erst 30 lvl mit dem schrecklichen WAR-PVE grinded, bis er am eigentlichen Content des Spiels teilnehmen kann. Wir reden hier immerhin über Hergig, einen der bestbevölkerten Server überhaupt. Wie sieht das da erst auf anderen Servern aus?
> .....



Also ich war zwar ab dem ersten Tag dabei, bin aber ein eher casual Spieler, kann nie mehr als 2 Stunden spielen (meist von 22:00 - 0:00), aber ich hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme auf Hergig Ordnungsseite mit Szenarien. T1 und T2 waren gut besucht, und SZ gingen ständig auf. Im T3 war's ein bissel leerer (da ich H11 spiele und eben langsamer als die meisten war), aber trotzdem, SZ gingen immer schnell auf. 
So wie's ausieht macht es auch etwas aus in welchem Gebiet man unterwegs ist. Bei den Menschen scheint am Meisten los, dann die Zwerge und als letztes kommen die Elfen (mein rein persönliches Gefühl).

Seit ein paar Tagen bin ich nun auch im T4 unterwegs, und hier könnte ich non-stop an RvR und Szenarien teilnehmen - doch meist ist die Action bei den Zwergen oder Menschen, und die Reiserei ist mir zu nervig, da ich ja erst in ein Warcamp muss, und dann erst fliegen kann (aber das wird ja wohl bald verbessert).
Und seit nun die Servertrans offen ist, und neue Spieler auf Hergig sind, hat sich das Ganze noch verbessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hört man im Allianz-chat schon so Sachen wie "2.KT voll, musst einen dritten aufmachen." "Hey, die Destros wollen sich noch 'ne Klatsche abholen, schnell wieder deffen." 

Also WAR ist weit davon etnfernt tot zu sein, aber *GOA* sollte sich schnellstens überlegen, wie die Geisterserver (die es ja unbestreitbar gibt) zusammengelegt werden können, oder wie der Servertrans verbessert werden kann. 
WAR *ist* tot, wenn keine kritische Spielermasse erreicht wird - denn dann kann man nur PVE grinden um auf T4 zu kommen, und dafür ist WAR werder gedacht noch geeignet.


----------



## doggystyle (27. November 2008)

Hm hab gestern Abend auf Carroburg ein bisschen meinen Squig getwinkt und bis ca. 1.30 ging alle paar Minuten ein T1 SZ auf. Sorry aber mehr kann man unter der Woche kaum erwarten! 

Im Grunde finde ich es sogar wirklich erstaunlich. Mit Sicherheit sind die meisten Spieler derzeit NICHT im T1 unterwegs... und von denen die dort herumspringen sind auch noch einige Neuanfänger, die erst mal per PvE das Spiel erkunden.

Ich finde nur, dass man die "leeren" Server wie beispielsweise Kemmler ganz schnell einstampfen und zwangsumsiedeln sollte. Es schadet dem Ruf des Spiels und nervt diejenigen, die dort mit ihren Chars gefangen sind.


----------



## Flying Dutch (27. November 2008)

Dencarion schrieb:


> Also WAR ist weit davon etnfernt tot zu sein, aber GOA sollte sich schnellstens überlegen, wie die Geisterserver (die es ja unbestreitbar gibt) zusammengelegt werden können, oder wie der Servertrans verbessert werden kann.



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WAR wird immer eine gute Anzahl Spieler halten, allein aufgrund des Spielprinzips zu dem es momentan keine Alternative gibt. 

Problematisch ist allerdings, dass die Spieler zu sehr über die Server verteilt sind. Ich spiele seit Release auf Helmgart und besonders im T3/T4 Gebiet ist eigentlich immer etwas los. Das sind dann auch oft mehr als 40 vs 40. Jedoch ist der Server auch nur auf mittlerer Auslastung, und einige Server dimpeln noch drunter vor sich hin. Es gibt allein 11 DE-Core Server. Ich denke dass die Hälfte ausreichen würde. Dann hätten wir wieder hohe Auslastungen.


----------



## Maguerita (27. November 2008)

Helmgart sehe ich nicht als tot , erst gestern abend gab es wieder tolle Open- RvR-Schlachten im T3 und T4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich denke auch, die Mehrzahl arbeitet und kann erst später am Abend spielen. Wenn es am Wochenende so aussieht als ob keine Spieler da sind, sollte man überlegen, ob gerade ein Fussballspiel läuft. So geschehen als Deutschland gegen England gespielt hat. Erst als es vorbei war, tauchte die Zerstörung wieder auf, währenddessen haben wir die besetzten Burgen erobert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Manic2320 (27. November 2008)

Sry aber ich find das ist totaler schwachsinn auf Bolgasgrad ist doch genung los im T4 Gebiet hast jeden Tag immer Schlachten mit 2+ WB auf beiden Seiten, sicher könnte es mehr sein, aber das ist doch reine Schwarzmalerei.
Naturlich wird es in T1-T3 ruhiger weil die breite Masse T4 erreicht hat.


----------



## Helevorn (27. November 2008)

Dencarion schrieb:


> WAR *ist* tot, wenn keine kritische Spielermasse erreicht wird - denn dann kann man nur PVE grinden um auf T4 zu kommen, und dafür ist WAR werder gedacht noch geeignet.



ja das ist noch eine weitere zeitbombe die tickt und manch anderer noch nicht erkannt hat. das wird aber noch dauern, dafür twinken jetzt noch zu viele und der oder andere fängt neu an. legt sich das, wird es bis t4 ein langer und einsamer weg werden...


----------



## doggystyle (27. November 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> ja das ist noch eine weitere zeitbombe die tickt und manch anderer noch nicht erkannt hat. das wird aber noch dauern, dafür twinken jetzt noch zu viele und der oder andere fängt neu an. legt sich das, wird es bis t4 ein langer und einsamer weg werden...



das ist aber in 99% aller MMORPG so. nur das dann hier bei WAR pvp orientierte spieler in den pve content gezwungen werden. übrigens ein grund, warum ich jetzt schon etliche chars auf t2, aber noch keinen auf t4 habe. *g* trotzdem könnte es spaßig werden, wenn man eine levelgruppe um 5-6 leute zusammenbekommt und mit denen durch die öq zieht, oder sich diverse grenzburgen unter den nagel reisst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was wir mal nicht vergessen wollen: wer weiss, was bis dahin noch so alles ins spiel implementiert wird!
mythic ist eifrig und das wird sich so schnell nicht legen.


----------



## Wayne der 4. (27. November 2008)

Ich bin mit Averland sehr zufrieden. Spiele dort Order und bleibe auch bestimmt, ist ja der "lebendigste" deutsche Open-RvR Server.

Destro hab ich ne Zeit lang auf Middenland gespielt, aber da ist mir persönlich zu wenig los, wenn ich es mit Averland vergleiche. Liegt bestimmt nicht an der Spielerzahl aber doch an den Aktivitäten der Leute. Habe jetzt Destro neu auf Erengrad angefangen und bin sehr zufrieden. PQ´s kann man auch noch in T1 mit mehreren machen und man trifft ständig andere Spieler. Generell hab ich so das Gefühl das Leute auf Standart-Servern mehr an PQ´s interessiert sind als die auf RvR-Servern.
Wenn jetzt auch noch nächste Woche durch die 2 neuen Klassen die Anfangebiete wieder einen regelrechten Boom erleben wirds ein Fest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, der neu mit War anfangen will oder mit Serverwechsel liebäugelt das auch nächste Woche zu tun. Das werden vermutlich beinahe Zustände wie bei release. Als Server bieten sich Averland, Erengrad und Carroburg an, da es ja die "größten" deutschen sind. 

Wenn wir ein paar Server voll kriegen haben wir mehr davon als mehrere auf mittel zu pushen.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lyx (27. November 2008)

jdf schrieb:


> Bolgasgrad liegt IMHO in den letzten Zuckungen, zumindest was die nicht-T4-Gebiete angeht.
> Ich habe mir erlaubt am gesamten letzten WE (Fr. - So.) zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten mit der Ingame-Spielersuche (sehr verlässlich, wenn man mal gelernt hat damit umzugehen) etwas nachzuforschen.



Falsch!
Da durch Goldseller und Co. solche Suchen oftmals missbraucht werden haben viele Spieler ihre Anonymität aktiviert.
( O Taste -> Optionen -> anonym )
Das heißt für dich in der Suchmaske ... diese Spieler werden erst garnicht gelistet.
Also ist deine ganze Statistik, die auf solch einer Suche basiert, fürn Popo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (27. November 2008)

also erengard ist echt super, da geht eigtl immer etwas auf ^^ manchmal sogar morgens um 8 (unter der woche) aber nur manchmal :3


----------



## Amkhar (27. November 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> und ich lach mich schlapp über leute, die nach den paar tagen wotlk immer noch nicht gemerkt haben, was für ne abzocke/verarsche wow ist! "grind as grind can"......derselbe scheiss immer und immer wieder bis zum erbrechen! wie hohl muß man in der birne sein, das auch noch gut zu finden nach 4 jahren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



in WOTLK kann ich das machen,in WAR muss ich es,das ist der unterschied.
wenn einen das spiel an sich einfach zwingt selbiges zu praktizieren weil die spielemacher es einfach versaut haben wiegt das in meinen augen schwerer als wenn das in einem anderen spiel leute machen können.
wenn ich durch nichtvorhandenes rvr gezwungen bin sc und pq zu grinden ist das traurig für ein spiel für das geworben wurde mit:"war ist überall",ab lvl1 kann man voll mitmischen,haha.
mit wem hatte ich denn war?
mit der registrationsseite,auf vollen servern mit der warteschlange,auf leeren servern mit niemandem,mit dauerruckeln,serverlags,serverdowns,fehlende comunity auf allen servern,freezes und ellenlang so weiter.
da macht der war auch einen unheimlichen spass.
und jetzt kannst du mal raten über wen ich mich schlapp lache und wer noch hohler in der birne ist!


----------



## DeeeRoy (27. November 2008)

Amkhar schrieb:


> wenn ich durch nichtvorhandenes rvr gezwungen bin sc und pq zu grinden ist das traurig für ein spiel für das geworben wurde mit:"war ist überall",ab lvl1 kann man voll mitmischen,haha.



Daran bist du schuld, nicht der Entwickler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amkhar (27. November 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Daran bist du schuld, nicht der Entwickler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na klar bin ich schuld.
nachdem ich die ewig langen warteschlangen satt hatte und auf einem "mittel" vollen server neu angefangen habe hätte ich mit den anderen 10 leuten ja offenes rvr betreiben können,habe ja immerhin so 1-2 mal am tag einen mitspieler gesehen.
dann haben die "unschuldigen" von GOA erst mal neue server auf teufel komm raus aufgemacht und zu allem überfluss noch die vorhandenen aufgestockt,so dass mein neuer server nun ganz tot war.
klar dass dann nur ich schuld sein kann wenn ich kein pvp/rvr mache.


----------



## Niburu (27. November 2008)

Server Transfer ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. November 2008)

Das ist OpenRvR nichts läuft liegt einzig allein an den Spielern... wenn die nicht wollen, können die Entwickler nichts dazu... und wie in dem Offenen Brief angekündigt wollen sie dagegegen ja jetzt was machen indem sie schöne Belohungen und glitzernde Steinchen verteilen, wenn man endlich ORvR macht... was wieder nur beweist das die Spieler nichts aus Spaß an der Sache machen sondern nur, wenn ihnen dafür ein Zuckerchen auf die Zunge gelegt wird...


----------



## DeeeRoy (27. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist OpenRvR nichts läuft liegt einzig allein an den Spielern... wenn die nicht wollen, können die Entwickler nichts dazu... und wie in dem Offenen Brief angekündigt wollen sie dagegegen ja jetzt was machen indem sie schöne Belohungen und glitzernde Steinchen verteilen, wenn man endlich ORvR macht... was wieder nur beweist das die Spieler nichts aus Spaß an der Sache machen sondern nur, wenn ihnen dafür ein Zuckerchen auf die Zunge gelegt wird...



Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schwuppdiewupp (27. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist OpenRvR nichts läuft liegt einzig allein an den Spielern... wenn die nicht wollen, können die Entwickler nichts dazu... und wie in dem Offenen Brief angekündigt wollen sie dagegegen ja jetzt was machen indem sie schöne Belohungen und glitzernde Steinchen verteilen, wenn man endlich ORvR macht... was wieder nur beweist das die Spieler nichts aus Spaß an der Sache machen sondern nur, wenn ihnen dafür ein Zuckerchen auf die Zunge gelegt wird...


Hört sich so an, als ob du der einzige bist der es rafft, wies laufen soll mit dem orvr, und der einzige bist, der Zeit und Engagement bereithält, organisiert, versucht,macht und bla bla bla....
Hauptsache mal alle Spieler über einen Kamm usw...
MfG


----------



## DeeeRoy (27. November 2008)

schwuppdiewupp schrieb:


> Hört sich so an, als ob du der einzige bist der es rafft, wies laufen soll mit dem orvr, und der einzige bist, der Zeit und Engagement bereithält, organisiert, versucht,macht und bla bla bla....
> Hauptsache mal alle Spieler über einen Kamm usw...
> MfG



Er zieht hier doch nicht alle über einen Kamm! Es ist nun mal so, wie es oben geschrieben steht und nicht anders. Ohne Spieler im open RvR, gibt es kein RvR....


----------



## schwuppdiewupp (27. November 2008)

So wie er es geschrieben hat, bezieht er es schon auf einen Großteil der online spieler


----------



## Amkhar (27. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist OpenRvR nichts läuft liegt einzig allein an den Spielern... wenn die nicht wollen, können die Entwickler nichts dazu... und wie in dem Offenen Brief angekündigt wollen sie dagegegen ja jetzt was machen indem sie schöne Belohungen und glitzernde Steinchen verteilen, wenn man endlich ORvR macht... was wieder nur beweist das die Spieler nichts aus Spaß an der Sache machen sondern nur, wenn ihnen dafür ein Zuckerchen auf die Zunge gelegt wird...


ok,ich mach dann mit dem anderen auf dem server opvp,muss nur schauen wann er on kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nefer (27. November 2008)

schwuppdiewupp schrieb:


> So wie er es geschrieben hat, bezieht er es schon auf einen Großteil der online spieler



und er hat ja auch recht damit.

ohne belohnung gibts kaum jemanden der sich länger motivieren kann.

und dass motivation über items gut funktioniert ist nicht erst seit wow bekannt.


und ich nehm mich selber nicht einmal aus. es muss hald alles einen sinn haben. eine burg zu verteidigen wenn ich nichts zu gewinnen hab, tu ich vielleicht 2, 3 mal, öfters nicht.

finds auch gut, dass sich mythic da was überlegt.


----------



## jdf (27. November 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Da durch Goldseller und Co. solche Suchen oftmals missbraucht werden haben viele Spieler ihre Anonymität aktiviert.
> ( O Taste -> Optionen -> anonym )
> Das heißt für dich in der Suchmaske ... diese Spieler werden erst garnicht gelistet.
> ...



Mit Verlaub - 
wenn sich meine Statistik mit meinen Beobachtungen nahtlos deckt;
wenn ich jeden derjenigen Handvoll Spieler, denen ich im T2/T3 begegne auch in der Charaktersuche namentlich vorfinde, wohingegen ich -bei allergrößten Respekt deiner Vermutung gegenüber- praktisch noch nie einen Char, den ich mal auf dem Bildschirm hatte NICHT in der Charaktersuche vorgefunden habe (geschätzt: vielleicht jeden 20. - und ja, angesichts von knapp 2 Dutzend Spielern, die mir abends in der Regel maximal über den Weg laufen und BG-Pausen von 30 Minuten und mehr, KANN ich mir meine Zeit locker damit vertreiben, solchen Untersuchungen nachzugehen)
dann muss ich dir leider sagen: die "everyone is anonym"-These ist einfach ein dickes, fettes Gerücht. Nachforschungen in meiner Gilde ergeben z.B., dass da genau null Spieler anonym unterwegs sind; 3/4 der befragten wusste nichtmal das, oder wie das geht.
Die Beobachtung, dass im T2/T3 auf Bolga aber sowas von Tote Hose ist, selbiges am WE und mitten in der PrimeTime stützt sich ja nicht auf die Auszählung sondern war Initialzündung dafür. Ursache-Wirkung. Nicht andersrum.
Bitte - macht euch nen Char auf Carroburg oder Erengrad und erlebt den Unterschied bitte zumindest einen Abend lang selbst, bevor ihr hier vom Leder zieht. Ist wie Tag und Nacht. Die Öde im T2/T3 wird Bolga mittelfristig das Genick brechen, denn für diejenigen, die im T4 sind und irgendwann mal aufhören (Schwund gibt'S immer, völlig normal) kommt mit Sicherheit niemand nach, wenn man sich hierzu durch 20 völlig öde, einsame Level durchquälen muss. Würdet ihr euch das antun? Also, wozu die sinnlosen Wiederlegungsversuche hier? Ich mach' ja noch nicht mal WAR an sich madig - wie geschrieben: tolles Spiel auf vollen Servern. Dazu zählt Bolga aber nicht mehr; kommt in absehbarer Zeit keine Infusion in Form eines Servertransfers, ist das 'ne Einbahnstraße in den sicheren Spielspass-Tod.
Wer's anders sieht - viel Spass damit, sei jedem unbenommen. Für mich ist das nix.


----------



## krytical (27. November 2008)

wtf nur 493 destros und 331 ordler auf averland 40 von ca. 13 k spielern ??!? 

das ist ja traurig...

http://www.waralytics.com/warservers/index.../direction:desc


----------

